# IVF June / July



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

After nearly two years of my DW trying to conceive via IUI we have decided to try something else.  Her AMH is low and she is nearly 40.

I have lost two stone so that MFS will let me donate eggs to her.    

I have had my AMH test and if all is well   we have an appointment with the specialist IVF consultant on 20th May with a view to down regulating end June.    If my AMH is ok, then I need to have more bloods for Cystic Fybrosis and Carrier as well as HIV tests etc?  

Why does it all take so long?!  

I have an appointment with my GP tomorrow to see if I can get the drugs on the NHS  - has anyone had any success with this?

Just wanted to introduce myself and say hello - I suspect I will be spending some time on this board over the coming months.

Welsh bean


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Welshbean

My DP will also be having IVF (NO.3) over June/July.

Looking forward to cycling with you!

Starrysky


----------



## Jode (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Welshbean  and Starrysky

Just wanted to add that i'm due to start in June too so hopefully we can all go through this together !

Jody


----------



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

Had a really rough day - turns out my AMH result is at the low end of low at 5.5

Not sure whether this means I am unsuitable to donate eggs or not......  My DP AMH is less than 2.

We feel like we don't have enough information to work out our next move - does anyone know whether we will be declared unsuitable for IVF now??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Welshbean

I have know plenty of ladies with alot worse AMH result then you go on and have succesfull IVF. And one of my friend here had a AMH of >4 and egg shared and is now pregnant. 
So please dont panic.

Good luck hun
Natalie xxx


----------



## welshbean (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks fro the advice - it is all so hard.

We have spoken to our fertility nurse this morning and are doing a natural IUI cycle this month (we are already on day 8!).  It feels better to be doing something..... even though we know the chances are tiny.......... it feels like time is running out.

We have a ton of supplements and advice on eating to increase your fertility - 90% of which we were already doing but every bit helps.

I  think we will have a stimulated IUI next month if needed - you never know.....

Thanks  again

Welshbean


----------

